# Can Anyone Recommend A Good Quality Affordable Meat Slicer



## Kloset BBQR

I was in Kansas City last summer and ate at Gates BBQ and I noticed that they slicked their brisket paper thin, kind of like Arby's.  I much preferred the taste and texture of the brisket that way compared to the pencil thick slices judges require in KCBS competitions.

Does anyone own a meat slicer that they would enthsisastically recommend?  Thanks!

Woody did you say you have one?

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan

I got lucky and bought a 60 dollar refurbed Waring Pro....I only use it about 10 times a year, but it is REALLY handy when you need it.

I sliced last weeks pastrami with it, it was great.  They normally cost around 100 bucks I think, and I have to reccomend it for home use.
Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bob T said:
			
		

> I have the Waring pro also, no complaints as of yet, other than it's a P.I.T.A to clean meat slicers. Just used it Thursday to slice up a beef tip roast.




Agreed on the cleaning....don't know if it's just my model or every model.
Still worth it for paper thin slices.


----------



## Uncle Al

Try this site for a nice selection of slicers. Especially P.2
http://www.chefscatalog.com/store/catal ... =cat000129

Al


----------



## Finney

Take flat... rotate 90*... slice with mandoline.  :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## Finney

That's 90* the wrong way Raine.   #-o


----------



## Finney

Did you order it yesterday from Chefs?  10% off.  :-D


----------



## Finney

It was a One Day Only Sale on OXO.  They've done several (on different manufacturer's) lately.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I don't think it's going to cut a brisket very good. I think you will need the sawing action that a knife gives or a meat slicer as it spins, but we will find out. Let us know Susan.


----------



## Uncle Al

I think the secret to the Mandoline is the angled blade. Should work pretty good.

Al


----------



## john pen

I might suggest keeping an eye in the local want ads under Rest. equip. 

I picked up a commercial grinder for next to nothing from a deli that was going out of buis. and I kick myself for not grabbing the slicer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Susan, we're all waiting for you to experiment. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Woodman1

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Can't I draw the mandoline across the brisket (like I'm giving it a shave with the world's largest razor) rather than vice versa?



Susan, at that point wouldn't you be better off using a _knife_ dear?


----------



## Woodman1

Well, not to patronize grrrlfriend!!!


----------



## Griff

I just got a Chef's Choice 630 from Amazon last week. I finally picked it due to the reviews about easy clean up. So far I've only used it to slice two butts that I turned into buckboard bacon. But the reviews were right, clean up was truely a snap. It sliced great too but I expected that.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

Welcome Griff!


----------



## Griff

Jeff

I know I stuggled with the same problem. Finally, rationalized the price by using gift certificae left over from Christmas, a $25 houseware promo, and free shipping. Anyway, so far I am satisfied with it. I have yet to try it more delicate than buckboard bacon which after a 14 day salt cure is pretty firm.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Griff,

Thanks for the update on the slicer.  How do you like Alaska?  Were you born and raised there or relocate there for work.  I hear Anchorage is beautiful.
We are considering taking an Alaskan cruise the summer of 2006.

Keep me posted on the slicer as you cut some brisket.  What's your Q season up there?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just don't run into to many Alaskans on BBQ boards.  What are your current outdoor temps?  Can't be much worse than Cleveland!

Kloset


----------



## Griff

Kloset

My wife and I moved to Alaska 35 years ago. The first three years we lived out in the Aleutians and here in Anchorage since. Anchorage is a beautiful town tucked between mountains and the ocean. Well mostly beautiful, right now we are in the throes of an early spring break up.  Six months of snow and ice is turning into slush, standing water and mud. Currently it is about 36 degrees.

I just got into smoking a year ago but have cooked rib roasts in a Weber kettle at 20 below. Fortunately it is seldom windy here when it is cold so you just need more charcoal.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Griff,

I was right!  You aren't any colder right now than Cleveland!  I'm glad to make your acquaintance.  Any regional Q variations in Alaska?  What's the price of pork butts and beef brisket up there?

Post some pictures when you get the time.  I'd love to see them!

Welcome aboard and we all hope to talk with you frequently!

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan

I love hearing about regional specialties....got any stories about smoked polar bear?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Susan Z said:
			
		

> And do you cook blubber fat side down?  Fat side up?  Er.....nevermind.



Wo! Talk about the mother of all flareups!


----------



## Finney

GIRL!!!!!   You better had taken pictures for Raine.   :roll:


----------



## Finney

*SUSAN!!!*  *Cook another one.*  :-D


----------



## Finney

I see now that your previous post was an un-credited quote.  Sorry.  I thought that you were saying that.  :? 

Damn that Evelyn Wood Speed Reading.    They guaranteed  me comprehension.  :?


----------



## Griff

Kloset, Cap'n and Susan

Ahhhh, about the polar bear flare up, I gotta take the Fifth. There's that whole Federal Marine Mammal Act thing.

I can't remember the butt and brisket prices here since I haven't done any long smokes since last fall, but I get em at Costco and the prices aren't much different than I've seen on the boards. As you might guess we have no regional Q. The closest I can come is moose and bear over a camp fire but that was a sear and not real BBQ. And the bear is kinda hard to remember. We were camped on the banks of the Yukon River watching the Northern lights and drinking a LOT of whiskey.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Sounds like a great time to me Griff!


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got lucky and bought a 60 dollar refurbed Waring Pro....I only use it about 10 times a year, but it is REALLY handy when you need it.
> 
> I sliced last weeks pastrami with it, it was great.  They normally cost around 100 bucks I think, and I have to reccomend it for home use.
> Never had a problem with it.





			
				Bob T said:
			
		

> I have the Waring pro also, no complaints as of yet, other than it's a P.I.T.A to clean meat slicers. Just used it Thursday to slice up a beef tip roast.


I'm looking at the FS150 right now and with a couple of Promo Codes I have, I can get this one for..well, FREE!  :-D   Is this the model you guys have and also, did anyone look at Chef's Choice before deciding on Waring Pro?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Yeah that's the right model....I didn't consider anything else cause I wasn't planning on buying one....I was just walking around the grand opening of one of those stores that sold overstocked and refurbed item, and there it was.

 I just bought it and took it home without knowing anything about it.
$60 bucks I think I paid.

  Anyway, it's worked like a charm...cleaning is a little bit of a pain, but it sure comes in handy for buckboard bacon, london broils, turkey breasts, big hunks of ham and balogna, and perfect for getting thin slices of ribeye to make philly's!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Cap!  Are you able to get outside the 1/16 to 7/8 inch thickness quoted by the manufacturer?  I thought I read somewhere you were able to get to a negative thichness or something to that effect.. :-D


----------



## Finney

Remember....
*Pictures!!!*


----------



## Larry D.

Don't the strings get all greasy?


----------



## Finney

How would you slice a brisket on that thing. :?


----------



## Guest

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> How would you slice a brisket on that thing. :?


It's a Mandolin!  :-D  Albeit, hot linked!! :?


----------



## Finney

I know it's a Mandolin.  I used to sit in with the Dunns Mountain Boys, blue grass band every once in a while.  I used to play guitar.  I could play Foggy Mountain Breakdown on the banjo.  :-D


----------



## Guest

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I know it's a Mandolin.  I used to sit in with the Dunns Mountain Boys, blue grass band every once in a while.  I used to play guitar.  I could play Foggy Mountain Breakdown on the banjo.  :-D


Well, excuuuuse meeee!!!  LMAO!!


----------



## Guest

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Thanks Cap!  Are you able to get outside the 1/16 to 7/8 inch thickness quoted by the manufacturer?  I thought I read somewhere you were able to get to a negative thichness or something to that effect.. :-D


Well, I'm ordering it today ~ Thanks guys!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Well I'm not good at fractions, but the meat will move either way past the blade....does that help ?   I guess one side would be negative.


----------



## Guest

Hey Capt'n..

Your reply does help ~ Thanks...But to be more specific on my
question, can you slice meat thinner than 1/16"?  Can the blade be
recessed so far that it doesn't cut the meat at all?  Also, have you
tried to cut raw meat with yours?

Bob T, how 'bout you?

Thanks ;~)


----------



## Captain Morgan

Yes, the blade can be recessed that far (by plenty).

Yes, I sliced raw ribeye into slivers that made Philly's that were to die for.


----------



## Guest

Well alrighty!!  Thanks Cap!  8)


----------



## Guest

Received my FS150 yesterday ~ Looks pretty nice and I can't wait to try it out!  8) Thanks for the info, Capt'n!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Received my FS150 yesterday ~ Looks pretty nice and I can't wait to try it out!  8) Thanks for the info, Capt'n!!



Bill, is it possible to snap a few pics of that thing...want to see how big it is for counter space reasons!


----------



## Captain Morgan

:badgrin:


----------



## Guest

It's 17" wide, 9.5" deep and 10.25" high

Here are some pics


----------



## Captain Morgan

yeppers, that looks might familiar.


----------



## Captain Morgan

It's all relative.....it's not the easiest thing to clean, but it sure wouldn't prevent me from buying it again.  Wipe it down, spray with disinfectant, wipe it down again.  Some meat bits get caught on the blade, and you have to dig them out.


----------



## Guest

Well, it ain't the easiest to clean but the post about having to use the 3 screws is just plain wrong.  I removed and reinstalled the blade several times with no problems, then tried just the 3 screws...They release the blade from the gear behind it which makes it almost impossible to reinstall the blade.   HTH


----------



## Captain Morgan

Maybe Rempe could help...he's mechanical.


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Maybe Rempe could help...he's mechanical.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Reminds me of that Senifeld episode when Kramer gets a slicer...aside from slicing pastrami and corned beef...are you guys going to start buying in bulk and slice your own or something? :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Like I said, I only use it about 10 times a year...but when I do, it's worth every penny.  Don't forget buckboard bacon, sliced ribeyes or any beef for phillys, and paper thin smoked turkey breast.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Finally Bought My Meatslicer*

I bought my meat slicer today.  Got $25 off with promotional code and free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... 8&v=glance

I'm really looking forward to using this on brisket to get those paper thin stacked high sandwiches.  I'll post a review after first use.


----------



## Captain Morgan

wow...good looking unit!  I'm sure you'll like it!


----------



## Greg Rempe

*AND*, you managed to save .04% off the retail price...remind me not to use you as a car buying resource!!    :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *AND*, you managed to save .04% off the retail price...remind me not to use you as a car buying resource!!    :grin:  :grin:



LOL!  Ok Gregg, you think you got me on that one but I actually started looking at these units at Cooking.com and Chefs.com.  Chefs charged the same but charges 10% for shipping ($40.00).  Cooking.com actually marked the unit up to $459.95 and charges 4.99 shipping so the total cost there is $464.94.  I got $.04 off at Amazon and another $25 for entering in their April special code and got free shipping making my total price $374.95 for a savings of $89.99 off of Cooking.com's price and approximately $65 off of Chef's price so I didn't do to bad unless you consider I spent $375 for a meat slicer!  That brisket better be worth it!  Hey it might come in handing at SmokeStock 2005. 

P.S. Don't forget the sales tax that I would have paid if I bought it at a retailer in Ohio and thats another $27.00 of savings .  Not too shabby at all!


----------



## Greg Rempe

:!:


----------

